# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool  Chimera dongle, HTC beta, IMEI blacklist check, fresh new design

## mohamed73

*Dear ChimeraTool Users,*   *ChimeraTool update: v.8.55.1400 (04/12/2015)*     *NEW FEATURES*   *New functions* Added Samsung Repair EFS Procedure For S6+, Note5, J2, J7 and S5 Neo Models if the IMEI is like this: 350000000000006From   now on you don't need to download any driver packages or suffer from   headaches with "Unknown devices", Chimera will install everything for   you without any skills.    *IMEI Blacklist check:*  Added IMEI blacklist check20 credits / check
If you will check one IMEI more times, it will costs every time 20  credits, because we will also check the status every time you request,   it is not cached data.The IMEI status is real time, there is no delay relative to operators database.Be   informed about the status of your IMEI can be changed, for example a   blocked IMEI can be whitelisted and a currently clean IMEI can be   blocked too, but you will see the history of the IMEI events every time   detailed in the response
Help about the IMEI blacklist check الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *HTC module:*    We will release HTC platform very soon, but while the testing period   every customer with "All modules" license will have free testing. Every   functions works with a simple USB cable, external memory card, cables,   tools are not required. We will update you with the currently added   models soon, however we will update the models day by day. Main functions: 
Direct unlock 
Read NCK 
Repair IMEI 
Change CID Warranty will be not void, this procedure will keep the warranty.   *Chimera Dongle (Authenticator):*    With Chimera authenticator you can use Chimera without hardware lock,   basically you will be able to change your computer without any   restrictions. Does this costs you any extra?
Chimera authenticator is gift for every newly purchased "All modules" licenses, you need pay only the DHL shipping as extra Important to know, it isn't possible to buy just only Authenticator without license, maybe we will have such option further more information about the usage of the authenticator: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Dongle will be available from 07/12/2015 from our store or from the resellers
more information about it الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Best regards* *Chimera Team*

----------

